
Why Tech Companies Hire So Many Economists - rajnathani
https://hbr.org/2019/02/why-tech-companies-hire-so-many-economists
======
mgmanalyst
Is a PhD in economics a must for a tech company to hire you? MA degree won't
get you a job there?

